# Which Rifle?



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to buy a new rifle soon and I've narrowed it down to 3 rifles. The Tikka T3 Lite, Remington 700 CDL, and Browning A-Bolt Stainless Stalker. I would like any advice offered. Anyone who owns these rifles or has experience with them share your thoughts!
Thanks!
Alex


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They are all fine firearms.

What caliber might make a bit of a difference as the T3 Lite may bark a bit hard in a heavy recoiler. But in a lighter caliber for doing a lot of hiking or hoofing, it may be the ticket.

If I had to pick in order of those 3 brands it would be the Rem, then the Browning, then the Tikka, but that's just a personal preference and not an indication of quality or anything like that. I know the least about the Tikka so that would be why I put it last. Rem's are known for very good quality and Browning is too, but like I said I know of no real major flaws that are common in any of them.

Have you pulled them up to see which one "feels and fits" the best? That's probably the most important thing as they all will get the job done more than adequately in all other departments.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Tikka T3 Hunter and love it. It has a great adjustable trigger and the bolt cycles like glass. It shoots 1 1/2" 5 shot groups or better at 100 yards with the 5 different factory ammo brands I have tried. The only thing I would recommend is a Limbsaver recoil pad if you go with the Tikka, your shoulder will thank you.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya I am wanting to get my rifle chambered in 30-06..think the tikka will be rough on recoil?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine is a 300wsm and with the Limbsaver it feels like it kicks less than my 30.06 savage


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It also depends on what type of Tikka you are getting. I know you said the T3 lite. I have a T3 lite with a wood stock in 7mm Rem. It doesn't kick that bad at all. I would say like a 20 ga. if that. My buddy had a T3 lite with syn stock in 300 wsm. It rocked the heck out of you. He sold that gun and order it with a wood stock. Much less kick. So that will also depend.

the 30-06 shouldn't kick that much in the T3. But for the price of a limb saver ($40) they are always nice on any gun.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

You can order the lites with a wood stock? I didn't see that on Tikka's web page. And does the limbsaver affect how the gun shoulders very much?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think mine is a T3 lite Hunter. I bought mine about 5-6 years ago. So who knows what the options are now.

The limbsaver pad will add an 1-2 inches onto the butt pad. So it could affect the shouldering of your gun. Not knowing your build/body frame. But if you are on the smaller than average sized person it could be an issue. If you are average or bigger than average it should not be an issue. But then again if you go out hunting and have thick layers on it could become an issue.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> You can order the lites with a wood stock? I didn't see that on Tikka's web page. And does the limbsaver affect how the gun shoulders very much?


Have a smith install the pad. He can cut the stock if needed so that you get the correct length of pull for you.

huntin1


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Do any of you know how the slip on limb saver feels when shooting? Is it worse than the screw in?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

The slip on ones will scratch the heck out of your stock, if you dont care about that then there probably isnt that much difference between slip on and screw on. But the screw on just takes 2 screws a screw driver and about 7 minutes of your time.


----------



## Bogtrotter (Aug 24, 2010)

If you want an accurate rifle, it would be hard to go wrong with a Tikka. Prices are usually pretty good to. I picked up my last one, for 570 dollarars. on sale. this was in NH, but I'd bet they wouldn't be to far off in ND. I own Kimbers, Rem.s and Tikkas. My Tikka .308 is one of the best shooting guns, I've ever owned. I load it with 165 gr. hornadys, in front of a charge of BLC-2. Just about 1/2 m.o.a. If you do get one I would recommend DNZ, or Talley light weight one peice mounts.


----------



## cutee4 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't agree with Tikka. If you want to best in loading or using.. Personally I like AR-Style Rifles. I am agree with the best result of Mauser.

---------------------------
plagiarismsoftware.org
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/plagiarize
http://www.indiana.edu/wts/pamphlets/plagiarism.shtml


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I shoot deer with my Remington 700 pretty well. :thumb:


----------



## BlueLotus (Nov 21, 2013)

I also have a desire to own a rifle, but I am afraid that I have to go through legal procedures to achieve one. Is it right? Is there any government approval should be needed to keep a rifle in hand. If so whom we should approach.

-------------------------------------
Ellery
windows 8 help now


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, you poor guy. You must live in one of those liberal states. All that is required is a background check, and the gun store where you purchase your rifle gets that done over the phone in minutes. So far the background check is simply to eliminate felons and the mentally ill. Felon (murderer) mentally ill (Obama voter).


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, you poor guy. You must live in one of those liberal states.


Nah ,,,I think she's Chinese. :lol:


----------

